# what i have been working on



## Razor Blade (Dec 15, 2012)

Here are some knives that i have been working on in the last few days. Thanks for looking. Scott


----------



## 10mmhunter (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks like you have been on it dog gone it!


----------



## nkbigdog (Dec 15, 2012)

Mighty Fine Scott!!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow!  Nice, very nice!
I really like that second knife Scott - great character in the scales and a beautiful job on the taper!  Would look good in my Solid Rock collection!  Awesome job!


----------



## jbrooker (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey Hey looking good


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2012)

Niiiiice!


----------



## tedsknives (Dec 15, 2012)

Scott, ya been busy man. I like them all but especially the second one.


----------



## redman2006 (Dec 15, 2012)

Well, you know my vote.  I will see you this afternoon.


----------



## albridges (Dec 15, 2012)

Great Looking Knives!


----------



## John I. Shore (Dec 15, 2012)

Good Batch of knives there partner.  Good job.

John I.


----------



## flintlocker (Dec 15, 2012)

All very nice, Great looking work!


----------



## Redbow (Dec 15, 2012)

They are all great but the one in the third picture really caught my eye..Its a killer..


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 15, 2012)

That second one is also my favorite, what is the handle material, it has a great pattern.


----------



## carver (Dec 15, 2012)

They all look great Scott,but the second one is awesome.


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 15, 2012)

stabilized dogwood. 

Thank you gentlemen. Scott


----------



## jmhlsy (Dec 16, 2012)

Man, those look great.  We might need to get working on a horizontal conceiled carry. And strangely none of those look like a Chef Knife.


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 16, 2012)

The chef knife is in the works , along with several other orders from here. I will show them soon.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Dec 16, 2012)

Good job on the WHOLE lot!!! Fine looking knives right there!


----------



## blademan (Dec 18, 2012)

they all look great Scott,mighty fine work


----------



## Gun Guru (Dec 18, 2012)

Does that third one have a home?


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 18, 2012)

nice ....


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 18, 2012)

Scott :SUPER" looking set of knives


----------



## wooddog (Dec 18, 2012)

wow , thats some fime looking knives there.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2012)

Ooohhh those are so cool! I really like that 1st one!


----------



## bucksandducks123 (Dec 18, 2012)

They all look very good. I especially like the first one though!


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Dec 18, 2012)

Dang it Scott, you make some purdy knives!!!


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you guys.


----------



## redman2006 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Hey Mr. Davidson*

I just wanted to leat you know that I was out in the woods some this week/weekend.  I took the beast with me just to play.  It is excellent.  

It holds an edge very well, chops well (not what I will use it for, but I wanted to try), and is just a good knife all the way around.   I know you had misgivings aboutt he grind, but I am very happy.  

Now I want an EDC with the same grind as its little brother.  My problem is that I see so much tallent on here, I want something from each of you.

Thank you!


----------



## fishbum2000 (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow, nice


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 28, 2012)

I understand completly. I have several knives from the differant makers on here. You will not offend me by buying someone elses knife on here.


----------



## redman2006 (Dec 29, 2012)

Razor Blade said:


> I understand completly. I have several knives from the differant makers on here. You will not offend me by buying someone elses knife on here.



I fully intend to get an edc from you, but I am going to go broke cause I want one from each of you.

Getting to help design what I wanted was a lot of fun.  I do want to come over and watch the process.  Thank you again.


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 29, 2012)

Any time.


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 30, 2012)

You did great.....fine workmanship there!


----------



## davedirt (Feb 6, 2013)

I like the third one as well..........how can I get one?


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 6, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## Yellowshell (Feb 7, 2013)

Those are amazing!


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you sir. Scott


----------



## klfutrelle (Feb 7, 2013)

What kind of material are you making them out of? old files?


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 7, 2013)

Some from ATS-34 , some from 440c. All stainless steel Scott.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Feb 8, 2013)

Razor Blade said:


> stabilized dogwood.
> 
> Thank you gentlemen. Scott



I was wondering if I could make a Handle out of dogwood. It cracks easily when curing. How do you stabilize it?


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 8, 2013)

You have to have a vacuum pump to pull an epoxy into the wood. This makes it stable and will keep the wood from moving. Scott


----------

